# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Muve v1.1

## blissiictrl

Hey guys, I am looking to split with my muve v1.1, I purchased it in May 2015 and put it all together but have not got around to having the time or patience to make it work and get it running. Would be a good hobby level machine for the entry level SLA/DLP enthusiast.

----------

